# Sticky  Dilution ratio's



## Soul boy 68

Morning all :wave: does anybody have a dilution ratio chart to share with me. for example I'm looking to put a 1:20 in to a two litre bottle so I'm not sure how many ml measuring cup/jug to pour solution in then water. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rob267

Hi mate. Divide 2000ml by 21. Gives you 95ml.
So 1 part 95ml then add 1905ml will give you 1:20. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Ad

Hopefully help everyone out for ratio's ltrs/mls 1:5 to 1:300

http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/2013/uk/ratiocalc.asp?dratio=15&Tlitres=1&Tvol=Litres&B1=Calculate


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

There can be ambiguity in the interpretation of ratios.
To some it's parts of component A to total parts (1 part A in 20 total parts, so 19 parts of B) or to others it's parts of component A to parts of component B (1 part A to 20 parts of B).

At 1:20 not a big deal but at 1:1 or 1:2, could be disastrous, 1:1 could be considered 1 part in 1 total so undiluted, when the intention is 1 part of each.
Using the calculator linked above, 1:1 is undiluted
http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/2013/uk/ratiocalc.asp?dratio=1&Tlitres=1&Tvol=Litres&B1=Calculate

But *I'd* consider it 1 part A to 1 part B.

I like it when dilutions are in % like BH present, I can handle that


----------



## Soul boy 68

Mad Ad said:


> Hopefully help everyone out for ratio's ltrs/mls 1:5 to 1:300
> 
> http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/2013/uk/ratiocalc.asp?dratio=15&Tlitres=1&Tvol=Litres&B1=Calculate


Excellent fella, this will certainly help every one on here too. :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Soul boy 68 said:


> Excellent fella, this will certainly help every one on here too. :thumb:


Apart from the fact it doesn't comply with accepted principles 

The colon generally means "to" so 1:4 is one part to 4 parts.
200ml A, 800ml B giving a 20% solution.

That calculator states 1:4 would be 250ml of A in 1 litre which is actually a 25% solution.










At best wasteful, at worst, applying stronger product than you want with unintended consequences.

If the diluition was presented with a slash rather than a colon, it would be fine.

1:4 (1 to 4) - 20% solution
1/4 (1 in 4) - 25% solution


----------



## Andyblue

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Apart from the fact it doesn't comply with accepted principles
> 
> The colon generally means "to" so 1:4 is one part to 4 parts.
> 
> 200ml A, 800ml B giving a 20% solution.
> 
> That calculator states 1:4 would be 250ml of A in 1 litre which is actually a 25% solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At best wasteful, at worst, applying stronger product than you want with unintended consequences.
> 
> If the diluition was presented with a slash rather than a colon, it would be fine.
> 
> 1:4 (1 to 4) - 20% solution
> 
> 1/4 (1 in 4) - 25% solution


Yes, as has been said at 1:20 less of an issue, but more of an issue at 1:2, 1:4 etc.

I use it as 1 part product to 4 parts water (for example), so would divide the total by 5 and use that for quantity - so 200ml with 800ml in 1 litre bottle for 1:4.

Now this may not be 100% perfect, but I'm working on it'll be slightly less / weaker than I need rather than too much / too strong, if I've got it wrong...


----------



## Danjc

These may be useful........



























https://auto-glanz.co.uk/dilution-ratios-car-care-detailing

I can't find links for the first two but I'm sure they are out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

This thread topic seems to be quite a popular on DW so I've made it a 'sticky' :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Bristle Hound said:


> This thread topic seems to be quite a popular on DW so I've made it a 'sticky' :thumb:


thats a great idea man 

i usually do as said above add the ratio together and divide the size of the bottle by the number


----------



## Brian1612

I can't believe there is so much confusion over something so simple in all honesty. Admittedly these 'calculators' that are feeding incorrect information to the public won't be helping.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garycha

Brian1612 said:


> I can't believe there is so much confusion over something so simple in all honesty. Admittedly these 'calculators' that are feeding incorrect information to the public won't be helping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Agree.

Symptomatic of the country's basic numeracy and maths skills deficit. My 10 year old is studying ratios at the moment.


----------



## Mike J

Brian & Garry
I completely agree with you both.

"approximate for guidance" says it all really.


----------



## pump

DilutingCalc on the app store is a good app for Anyone struggling with it.


----------



## blademansw

So its finally time for me to make a contribution to the forum.

I spent a lot of time looking elsewhere, and at the links on the start of this thread to find a chart that looked good and clear when printed so I could laminate it and stick it in my shed.

Unfortunately, I was not successful at finding a chart that printed out nicely and had clear type (all were images), so it was time to fire up Excel and get busy.

Here is a link to a PDF version that will print out (clearly) on A4 which you can them laminate etc.
https://1drv.ms/b/s!Aj-ePcro97Lsg6pO-DWP2oWXCmvNRQ

For anyone interested in the Excel spreadsheet, here is another link - please note there are lots of hidden columns which contain the calculations.
https://1drv.ms/x/s!Aj-ePcro97Lsg6pMH7p2snQO-4H5vw

If this helps a couple of people then I will consider this time well spent


----------



## Peter77

That's spot on. I can finally replace the one I have on my garage wall. Which like you said is a small print out of an image. Well done sir and thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

Soul boy 68 said:


> Morning all :wave: does anybody have a dilution ratio chart to share with me. for example I'm looking to put a 1:20 in to a two litre bottle so I'm not sure how many ml measuring cup/jug to pour solution in then water. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 54276


I have to admit I had never seen or read this. I really thought it was a smart April fools taunt.
The dates didn't prove that, so had to read the rest.:doublesho
As my teacher used to say, the only stupid question is the one you don't ask. I should have asked more:wall:
A colon defines 'to' with ratio always. 1ml : 20ml = 21ml vol.
So easy way is just add mix 100ml and 2000ml for correct ratio and little left over:thumb:

For critical calc its not too difficult at all once shown..
To mix only 2000ml of product 1 : 20.
2000ml (vol req) / 21ml (mixed vol) = 95.238ml... amount of product.
2000ml - 95.238ml = 1904.762ml ... amount of dilution fluid.
*To check. 1904.762 + 95.238 = 2000ml and 1 : 20 ratio fluid.:thumb:

For whatever reason it may be, I am unable to retain calculations. Each time is a new day and just go through them from scratch. I truly wish I didn't have to.
And no, not going to get a chart.:lol:


----------



## pxr5

Useful chart thanks. I use this app on my phone:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.easelabs.software.DilutingCalc&hl=en_US


----------



## bigfella

I am using Bilt Hamber snow foam and I must admit that the dilution ratio is slightly confusing as surely the pressured water flowing through the nozzle adds to the dilution ratio.


----------



## Brian1612

bigfella said:


> I am using Bilt Hamber snow foam and I must admit that the dilution ratio is slightly confusing as surely the pressured water flowing through the nozzle adds to the dilution ratio.


You need to take that into account when calculating the PIR. My review within the Bilt Hamber section explains how to do this.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

pxr5 said:


> Useful chart thanks. I use this app on my phone:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.easelabs.software.DilutingCalc&hl=en_US


i downloaded the same app and it works great. thanks


----------



## polt

Slims offer a sticker set perfect for putting on your wash bucket! . https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/slims-sheet-of-3-mixing-ratio-stickers.html#.XiIvNuRByYI.link


----------



## Juke_Fan

Cheers for the charts.

Only just re-discovered that AutoSmart spray bottles have dilution ratios on them if that helps anyone.


----------



## Carscope

I just divide one more than the dilution ratio

So for 1/2 divide by 3, 1/5 divide by 6 etc. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## UkDetail2021

nice been looking for these ratios


----------

